# postfix: TLS library problem



## gqgunhed (Feb 10, 2013)

After updating openssl (I think so) I encounter an error with my postfix/dovecot server (ezjail):

When using mail/claws-mail to send emails from my client machine "pbk" (LinuxMint) I get:


```
Feb 10 23:34:37 mail postfix/smtpd[99104]: connect from pbk.gq.lan[192.168.0.18]
Feb 10 23:34:38 mail postfix/smtpd[99104]: warning: TLS library problem: 99104: error:1408F119:SSL 
routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac:s3_pkt.c:482:
Feb 10 23:34:38 mail postfix/smtpd[99104]: lost connection after STARTTLS from pbk.gq.lan [192.168.0.18]
Feb 10 23:34:38 mail postfix/smtpd[99104]: disconnect from pbk.gq.lan[192.168.0.18]
```

From the same machine with mail/thunderbird I get no errors when sending emails out.

STARTTLS is set to on in both cases

I already issued a
`# portmaster -r openssl`.
Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2013)

There is a bug in security/openssl that might be responsible for this also:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2013-February/081264.html

It was preventing svn downloads from HTTPS mirrors here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2013)

A new OpenSSL port made it into the ports tree. Only relevant for amd64.


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies.
I am using amd64 on my server.

1.) Will compile again (or use the patch from the post of wblock@)
2.) Will try other MUAs to see if this is a problem of LinuxMint-claws-mail or openssl


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2013)

OpenSSL also interfered with OpenVPN, so it is a likely culprit for a multitude of problems.


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 11, 2013)

===>>> Upgrade of openssl-1.0.1_6 to openssl-1.0.1_7 complete
Everything works fine now.


----------

